

Can-opener bridge opens up trucks - pm24601
http://11foot8.com/

======
marshray
There's a deep computer-sciencey lesson in this somehow, but I can't quite put
my finger ... ah! Off-by-one error.

~~~
pm24601
Nope ... it was just so much fun watching the laws of physics being applied!

